# Finally got one



## JohnClimber (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi From North West England.

Been on the look out for our perfect van and finally we've got it.







We needed 3 seats up front - me the wife and Archie our Border Terrier - Tick
We needed a loo - Tick
We wanted a low level permanently made up bed (not an over cab bed) - Tick
We needed something in our budget. 2008 crew cab van with a basic conversion inside - Tick
Bargain price - Tick, Tick, Tick.

There are a few niggly jobs that need sorting out and a diesel heater than needs buying and fitting before we hit the road.

But we can't wait.

On a personal note I wild camp under canvas once a month it's called "Bivi a Month" but the wife has never been interested in joining me.
But now she's promised to join me for "Wild (campervan) a Month" in 2018.

The guide lines are simple and if the admin would like me to or allow me to, I'm happy to start a similar thread up on here for others who also fancy a challenge in 2018. It's a great excuse to get out in your van


----------



## izwozral (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi and welcome, great looking van. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks brilliant! Welcome along!


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi and welcome along to the site, nice van.


----------



## Old Git (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi and welcome enjoy:have fun::have fun:


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 30, 2017)

Welcome along,it may be cold and condensation with all those windows but insulation may help.:wave:


----------



## JohnClimber (Oct 30, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Welcome along,it may be cold and condensation with all those windows but insulation may help.:wave:



The rear black sections are black plastic wrap ;-)


----------



## SteveB48 (Oct 30, 2017)

Your requirements are very similar to ours.
Be nice to know the interior layout and who converted it - or is it a self-build?
I’m finding our coach built a bit big nowadays, looking for a van conversion.


----------



## JohnClimber (Oct 30, 2017)

SteveB48 said:


> Your requirements are very similar to ours.
> Be nice to know the interior layout and who converted it - or is it a self-build?
> I’m finding our coach built a bit big nowadays, looking for a van conversion.



It need our own touches to it before I show off the inside but it's very basic which is just what we require.
Across the back in a 6" x 4" double bed around 2ft off the ground fixed in to position with a large storage void underneith.
As you step into the side door, their is an L shaped cushioned bench with storage underneath.
Between the top of the L and the edge of the bed there is a cupboard style toilet cubical.
Opposite this and to the right of the side door, between here and the bed is the cooker/sink/fridge/cupboard area. Up high there are 6 cupboards into the roof.


----------



## JohnClimber (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks all for your welcomes, it looks a very nice place to hang out.

Update.
The missing trim and fuel cap cover are on order.
As is a rear lock latch and floor mats.
Van service this Saturday (if I remember to call the garage tomorrow as I forgot today )
Next door to the garage is the paint shop and for them to have a look over a couple of patches and a tiny spot or two of rust (nip it in the bud)
The old mattress and carpet mats needs dumping and replacing.
This weekend we'll be heading to a couple of highly recommended local stores for advise on the electrics, batteries, gas and better LED's.   
25th Nov sees the all new 2kw diesel heater fitted.


Busy, busy, busy..... we can't wait to get out and about in it but we won't be rushing it.

PS, we've called it/him/her Beethoven (those of a certain age will get it) and our companies graphics supplier is doing me three 10" long Beethoven's signatures in black vinyl to put on the van :idea:


----------



## JohnClimber (Oct 31, 2017)

Please may I ask?
How many posts does it take to be able to post up without the admin checking delays?
I posted for the 1st time yesterday in the open forum asking for security advise and it's still not showing?
Also I sent a message to the admin account with a suggestion, can an admin tell me if has got to them as yet please?
Thanks


----------



## jeanette (Nov 1, 2017)

Bit late to say Hi and:welcome::camper: but enjoy


----------



## Trish1997 (Nov 1, 2017)

SteveB48 said:


> Your requirements are very similar to ours.
> Be nice to know the interior layout and who converted it - or is it a self-build?
> I’m finding our coach built a bit big nowadays, looking for a van conversion.



Same question here. Looking to downsize from an auto trail Cheyenne 630.
I'm interested in your reply.


----------



## The laird (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## brucews (Nov 2, 2017)

Welcome John and Mrs, Archie and Beethoven, I like the idea of a monthly wildcamp, you planning that around the Merseyside area?


----------



## alwaysared (Nov 2, 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> The old mattress and carpet mats needs dumping and replacing.



I got one of these mattresses for my double bed, it works great, it's very comfortable, light and much cheaper than getting a motorhome/caravan one.

Regards,
Del


----------

